# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  No es Ella la maga más guapa que conoceis???

## ska1985

Pues eso Ella, que me tienes enamoraito desde que te has cambiao el avatar  :Oops:  
Algún día me convertiré en un gran mago para conquistar tu corazón  :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

Pregunta: ¿No es Ella la maga más guapa que conoceis :Confused: 
Respuesta:  No

Pregunta: ¿La segunda tal vez?
Respuesta: No

Pregunta: ¿De la diez más guapas?
Respuesta: Nununu

Pregunta: Jo, ¿entre las cien primeras?
Respuesta: Hasta hace poco estaba. Pero es que se han metido muchas nuevas últimamente en el foro

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre.... no conozco a muchas magas, la verdad. Pero sí, ella es una chica muy mona. Especialmente por las mañanas, recién despertada... también está preciosa cuando sale de la ducha, pero sólo si sale con cara de 'te voy a devorar'. Si sale en plan 'me visto corriendo que no llego a clase' pierde mucho.

----------


## zarkov

¿Eres de Madrid?
¿Eres ingeniero?
¿Tienes los ojos lánguidos?http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...10059&start=49

Si tus respuestas no son:
Sí.
Sí.
Sí...

Déjalo, no tienes la más mínima oportunidad.
Siento pinchar tu globo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pregunta: Jo, ¿entre las cien primeras?
> Respuesta: Hasta hace poco estaba. Pero es que se han metido muchas nuevas últimamente en el foro


¿Y las.. 'conoces' a todas? (Bíblicamente, digo) Eres mi ídolo, tío.




> Siento pinchar tu globo


Eso, tú métele en líos....

----------


## Rafa505

¿Eres millonario?
¿Cuántas veces te lavas los dientes al día?
¿A qué hora te levantas?


Si tu respuestas son:

Sí.
Sí.
Sí.


Leete de nuevo las preguntas y contesta de nuevo.

----------


## ska1985

que envidiosos sois.... :D 
no soy ingeniero, pero tengo un amigo que si que es, pobrecillo....

Ahh, Busyman yo no conozco a otra maga, O´Malley si tiene prisa, tiene prisa.......

Y tres cosas:

1-Soy estudiante, no ingeniero
2-Soy pobre, no millonario gracias a dios
3-En la foto entera esta mas guapa todavia....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pongo aquí esto... que irá también a parecidos razonables,,,,

----------


## Ella

jajaja, si, lo admito, tengo belleza exotica.
zarkov, siempre estoy guapa, hasta ahora nunca me he maquillado para salir   :Wink:   (y mucho menos para ir a clase)
el chico de la foto es un amigo, es solo una pose para la foto   :Lol:  
me gustan los chicos gruesos (80kg) mas altos que yo (1,70), que les guste dar abrazos y tengan la cara de bueno...
lo de que me gustan los ing es una coña, la ser de ciencias conozco a muchos, y al ser guapa pues....ya sabeis, pero me es indiferente
aunque mis dos novios son ing, y lo guay es que estudian juntos, y lo mejor de todo, que se llaman igual (soy mala... :evil:  )

----------


## eldavy

¿Un tío con más de 1,70m y 80 kilos es grueso? :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Acabo de encargar una docena de bocadillos de chorizo con Panceta, queso, chicharrones, morcillas (de burgos), pierna de cordero y mucha mantequilla. Lo de la estatura, la cara de bueno y el gusto por los abrazos ya lo tengo.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> me gustan los chicos gruesos (80kg)


Aclarando que estoy casado (felizmente) y espero un hijo (hija) y no me apetecen para nada otros amorios fuera de la familia, ni escarceos afectivos, he de decir que tengo un tipo perfecto, sin nada de grasa, por lo que nunca te podría gustar   :Smile1:   (65Kg)
Otra vez será!

----------


## Ella

soy toda un pibon...no lo podeis negar  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Foreros.........

----------


## zarkov

> aunque mis dos novios son ing...,


Vale, uno es el de Cuenca, ¿y el otro quién es ?

----------


## Ella

ska1985...tienes que poner una foto en el avatar...luego hablamos, aunque creo que soy  mayor que tu

a mi quien me gusta es ign   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Para los despistados, mi nombre es Patrick I*GN*atius O'Malley. Así que ¡puerta!

----------


## eldavy

> soy toda un pibon...no lo podeis negar  8-)


Yo si que soy un pibón... 120 kilos de pibón (approx.)

O'Maller, dame por privado tu nº de despensa, que te voy a hacer una transferencia alimentaria.

----------


## shark

a mi me parece mas guapo ignoto, el mal me pone  :twisted:

----------


## ska1985

Cumplo el requisito del 1,70 pero me faltan algo asi como 10 kg, pero me pongo a hacer la tactica O´Malley (esa de los bocadillos...) y lo ganamos pronto.  :Lol:  
La foto, cuando las camaras no se compinchen contra mi para sacarme con los ojos cerrados, es hacerme una foto y... MAGIA!!! salgo con los ojos cerrados... y asi no es que tenga poco encanto, pero me gustaría salir con los ojos abiertos que uno gana más...  :Wink:  
Pues mi edad ya sabes, sale en mi nick, solo hay que contar desde el 85  hasta nuestros dias... pero Ella, recuerda que el amor es ciego y no entiende de edades....

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

¿Os atrevéis si quiera a competir? 8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Toma ya, con D'lite y todo xD

----------


## ska1985

una competicion :Confused:  buena idea mi espada estaba cogiendo polvo en el armario.
Mejor asi, como Don Quijote que combatia por su amada Dulcinea...
Ska compite a muerte por su amada Ella  :Lol:

----------


## magomurga

Carrrrrooooooññerooooos, Carrrrrooooooññerooooos, Carrrrrooooooññerooooos, Carrrrrooooooññerooooos


Una verdadera piba...........
 :Oops:   :Oops: 

E$toy con eso de que me pone mas ignoto, 

Espero que no se abra un nuevo tema ahora que en mi avatar voy a poner mi foto.......

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> una competicion buena idea mi espada estaba cogiendo polvo en el armario.
> Mejor asi, como Don Quijote que combatia por su amada Dulcinea...
> Ska compite a muerte por su amada Ella


Pues vete preparándote porque como coja la cámara de fotos...  8-)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues que decida Ella. 
Pero no os esforcéis demasiado en las fotos que como saque lo alargado eso que tengo...(o sea, la cuerda, no seais mal pensados)... :D  :P

----------


## Ella

el dlite es lo de menos...lo importante es la bola de esponja que sostieine en su otra mano...ains....no se ahora a quien elegir   :Oops:  
pero jose, tu tienes 15!!! no puedo corromper menores

venga...una lucha, quien quede 1º en el festival, ganara mi amor

----------


## magomurga

Jooo, Yo tambien soy menor.......

 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(


Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

¿corromper :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jaja....unos cuantos jamones valdrán.
Espera Claudia, entonces mira esta foto...

----------


## eldavy

JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Qué buena José.  :Lol:

----------


## nevulo

Jesus!!!Vaya poder de convocatoria!!!Yo no soy menor...  :Oops: 

EDITO: Ahora....que ni peso 80 kilos, ni soy rico, ni ingeniero, ni foto con bolas en las manos....ainsss  :roll:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Oye, ahora que me paro a pensarlo. 
Como nos aburrimos! jaja!  :P  :P

----------


## ska1985

madre mia, me tendre que empezar a entrenar, para el del año que viene porque yo creo que no puedo con los grandes...
bueno guardame el amor, no se pueden ir acumulando puntos :Confused: 
Pero el año que viene, que tiemble el mundo!!!!!!!
Serás mia!!!!!! jajajajajaja (risa de malo, pero malo......)

----------


## Ravenous

Jose, tu sí que tienes bolas.   :Lol:  
Pero chicos, será por mujeres en el mundo, que os teneis que pelear por una que además no está a vuestro alcance, tsk, tsk. No os preocupeis, siempre hay un roto para un descosido, si hasta yo encontré una (y desde que la encontré no la suelto, por si acaso  :twisted: )

----------


## YaGo

Joder, si es que hasta en eso os gano: Yo peso 82 kilos y mido 1.73. Justo como quiere Clau. Además, vivo cerca, me gusta dar abrazos y soy (proyecto) ingeniero. Para colmo, los demás tenéis envidia. ¡JA!

Pongo una foto (Sí, la foto es para que os mordáis más las uñas) para demostrar que no estoy como una bola. Es más, en mi último encuentro con Clau (estas navidades) me dijo que estaba "buenorro". 

¡Ala, a callar todos ya!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Yo mido más de 1.73...jaja
De peso....ahi me ganas..jajaj

----------


## gomobel

¿Te vale un aspirante a químico, 18 años y maño? :D

Voilà una foto de un servidor haciendo el mico con las cartas en un momento de aburrimiento

(de 1,70 paso, de 80kg no sé pero si lo dificil es adelgazar, no engordar :D y por abrazos no te preocupes, jeje)

:D

----------


## magomurga

Bonita foto, pero a Clau 8)  8) 8)  8) , le gustan las bolas........... ¡pero de esponja!

----------


## ska1985

Ravenous, yo encontre una pero madre mia que encuentro mas malo!!! Suerte que la solte...  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Yo ya no quiero amores reales... Quiero amores idilicos!!!!  :Oops:  
para amor real ya tengo a mi baraja que que me quiere y me adora....  :Oops:   :Oops:  
YaGo, yo no tendré cuerpo Hemman (para el que no lo conozca...cuerpo Hul Hoogan) pero yo seguro que soy mas salao y mas vale ser salao... que pasa arrugá cuando pasen los años..... (La metafora viene a ser que todo cae con el tiempo....)
Además, te recuerdo que a mi no me ha visto.... 8-) 

PD: Que conste en acta que fui el primero en publicar su amor hacia Ella en público como un héroe!!!!
PPD: Porfavor no te lo tomes a mal, hay que saber aceptar que uno no lo tiene todo :twisted:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Mido 1.90 y, obviamente, peso más de 80 kg. Pero lo siento Ella, estoy ocupado. Soy hombre de una sola mujer. Chínchate.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## alberhoudini

no conozco muchas magas pero ELLA tiene belleza exotica y simpatia natural. a mi me encanta su acento sudamericano, ya intenté ligar con Ella por el privado pero no peso 80 kg solo 73 kg, aunque estoy comiendo como una bestia a ver si para Abril se puede llegar a un acuerdo.
muchos besos para las magas guapas

----------


## ign

> ska1985...tienes que poner una foto en el avatar...luego hablamos, aunque creo que soy  mayor que tu
> 
> a mi quien me gusta es ign


¡Y yo perdiéndome este hilo! Pues ing no, pero sí soy Ign, eso vale ¿no? Además, soy el único forero de Bellas Artes.
Mido 1,80 y mi peso andará por los 80 kilos (el buen comer, ya sabeis).
Tengo cara de niño y 20 años. Soy muy inocente, por lo que seguramente puedas enseñarme muchas cosas... ...de magia   :Wink:  .
*¡Está visto que somos el uno para el otro!*

Ahora tengo que irme a una fiesta en la universidad, pero te juro que estaré todo el tiempo pensando en tí... ...hasta que llegue la señora Mahou y me pierda con sus frescos y burbujeantes besos...  8)

----------


## YaGo

Será cabrón...

----------


## alberhoudini

yo escribo aqui porque veo que estais bastantes aburridos y ademas de magia no sé casi na asi que mejor escribo por aqui y asi no meto mucho la pata. bueno, una preguntita ¿hay alguna maga mas por este foro que sea agradable psicologica y fisicamente?
por Ign parece que ha ganado esta batalla pero no la guerra, que hay mas mujeres en el mundo que fallos en sakalaburra.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Por ahí anda también Tiza86 de Murcia que le está haciendo la competencia a Ella. Y también maria bella. ¿No hay nadie más jóven? (Brujilla es que vive en córdoba :P)

----------


## Dow

no hay hueco para un limpiador de cacas?



Yago no es una bola, que yo le he visto, pero prefiero a ExTrEmO... desde que me dijo que le importaba... ais...  :Oops:

----------


## antarin

Me parece que voy a ganar yo:

-1,82
-83 kg
-Ingeniero Industrial (Especialidad Ingenieria Nuclear).

Espero respuestas

----------


## YaGo

> Me parece que voy a ganar yo:
> 
> -1,82
> -83 kg
> -Ingeniero Industrial (Especialidad Ingenieria Nuclear).
> 
> Espero respuestas


¿Pero esto no es un foro de magos?

----------


## manlex

Esto parece todo menos un foro de magos, parece una competición de ... intentando conseguir a una hembra ...

----------


## gomobel

> Esto parece todo menos un foro de magos, parece una competición de ... intentando conseguir a una hembra ...


No lo parece. Es una competición de...

----------


## Dramagic

SIN COMENTARIOS....

----------


## magikko

Shhhh, que la dejen que es mia, Ella estoy molesto contigo, tantos mails diciendome lo que sientes por mí y andas armando estos lios, bueno, para todos los ilusionados siento haber llegado, pueden irse a casa, ella no quiso decir ingeniero, es un error tipico delteclado que ocurre al escribir medico veterinario, y los no es mas de 1.70, es solo eso 1.70, le gustan mexicanos y no solo es abrazar tambien es besar, ser un experto y dominar la tecnica del "mango con helado"



Pd: Ella, recuerdas el mango con helado? si se te ha olvidado... manda un privado  8-)

----------


## magomago

> SIN COMENTARIOS....


Pues ya has comentado.............. :D 

Hola.
Yo mido 5 centimetros 
Peso mas o menos 500 gramos
Soy azul y llevo un gorrito blanco
Soy un pitufo...........

Pero ya hay una pitufina en mi corazon . Aunque Ravenous cuando me corrige lexicamente tambien me pone a 100.Espero que nuestras novias no sean celosas.

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy malvado y aterrador.
Doy mucho miedo.

*
¡Largo todos de aquí!*

----------


## Goreneko

Solo me faltan 10 kilos... si alguien me los pone en la cartilla, Clau y yo podremos ser muy felices...  :Wink:

----------


## ska1985

jajajaja que bueno....   :Lol:  cuando abrí el hilo no pensé que tuviera tanta aceptación, ni que hubiera tantos magos dispuestos a competir, tambien podríais lidiar por otras magas y que esas magas hablaran un poquito por aqui, a ver que nos parecen...(Aunque ya se sabe quien es mi favorita...) y a ver que les parecemos nosotros...
Pues me parece muy bien, humor!!! ¿Acaso la mágia no es humor :Confused: 


PD:Ah! y aqui nadie ha ganao ninguna batalla hasta que Ella lo diga un par de veces minimo..... :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No es éxito. Es cachondeo fino a costa de tu cursilada.   :Lol:

----------


## ska1985

O´Malley leiste todo entero :Confused:  el primero que se cachondea soy yo!! crei dejarlo claro cuando dije que yo solo quiero amores idilicos, que asi seria como don quijote sacando una espada de un armario.., y esas cosas....
Sino ha sido así vuelvo a repetir que no quiero amores!!!, yo de mayor como sara montiel!! jejeje (pero con jovenzuelas...)

----------


## Mr Poza

Una cosilla ingenieros: Dejad de postear aqui estas tonterias y poneos a estudiar que los examenes estan al caer  :Smile1: 

Yo no me publicito porque Clau ya me conoce y se que no soy so tipo, estoy por encima de sus posibilidades. jajajaja

----------


## BusyMan

> SIN COMENTARIOS....


Menudo fué a hablar... claro, como tu hilo edulcorado ha bajado en el ranking... (envidioso)

----------


## ignoto

¿Cómo no va a bajar en el ranking?
Si no ponen la foto de la chica y hay que esperarse a marzo para verla...

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Que mal estáis todos/as!.

 Yo sé perfectamente que soy el tipo de Ella, por mi estatura, mis michelines, mi cara de osito de peluche y esas cosas. Pero yo estoy pillado y muy feliz.
¡Anda que no os queda a muchos para eso!

 Por cierto, me encanta la promoción esta de:

 ¡Ponga un gordito en su vida!  :D  :D  :D  :D 


 (Envidiosos, asaltacunas, depravados, salidorros, hormodependientes...)

----------


## ignoto

No se dice osito, se dice soito.
Me chivaré a Shark.

----------


## Ravenous

Jo, claudia, parece que lo vas a tener dificil. Los mejores ya estamosdigooo...están pillados.  :mrgreen:  Bueno, elijas lo que elijas, no olvidas el lema del la campaña de San Valentin de este año: "Ponga un friki en su vida, porque los frikis también necesitamos cariño..."

Magomago, contigo ya hablaré en privado, que sabes que me da mucho corte que digas esas cosas en público, sobre todo si tengo a Natalia leyendo por encima de mi hombro.   :Oops:

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Perdonad, perdonad...
Pero la maga más guapa de todas soy yo!. 
jejeje :P

----------


## Gandalf

Pues a mi no me gusta Ella. Me gusta mi novia. 

Lo siento Ella, has llegado dos años tarde, se te adelantaron y se llevó otra el premio.

PD: En el cielo también hay sitio para los modestos ¿no?   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Perdonad, perdonad...
> Pero la maga más guapa de todas soy yo!. 
> jejeje :P


Queremos ver pruebas.

----------


## ska1985

> Perdonad, perdonad...
> Pero la maga más guapa de todas soy yo!. 
> jejeje :P


Foto...., sino no se puede opinar... :twisted:

----------


## ign

La maga más guapa soy yo:

----------


## ignoto

ign acaba de ganar por goleada.

Lo siento chicas.

----------


## Goreneko

mmm... con cerveza y todo...
Clau, si realmente te importan los 10 kilos... cancelamos la cena de esta noche...

Esque esta rubia tiene una birra...

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué cerveza?

----------


## ska1985

en la esquinita en chiquitito

----------


## ignoto

:shock:  ¿De dónde sacáis la fuerza de voluntad para apartar la mirada hasta ahí?  :shock:

----------


## mayico

ignoto me has quitado la palabra de la boca, como podeis mirar a otro lado?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mira a Ign qué calladito se lo tenía   :Lol:  

A Patriciaprofe: queremos una prueba

A David: Claaaro, como tú ya tienes a Patricia Glamour  :mrgreen:

(menos mal que esto es un foro de magia...)

----------


## Jmac

> ¿Qué cerveza?


Ahora que lo decis, es cierto..., se ve una birra. 
¡¡¡ Y mira que me gusta la cerveza !!!

----------


## Yonpiter

Creeis que se quedará una moneda en ese culo? No se si tendrá reborde....  :P

----------


## Ella

ign es guapo, yago esta bueno, gomobel me gusta sus ojos...jose es ingeligente, magiko mexicano...ains, no es, no se....
venga, el desempate,  hablemos de centimetros...

----------


## Dow

venga venga, seguid con Ella, que yo me voy con Ign...

----------


## Dow

eh, yo de centímetros sé mucho... mira mira:

un centímetro es la centésima parte de un metro, y la décima parte de un decímetro... y un centímetro son diez milímetros...


venga venga, superadme 8-)

----------


## BusyMan

ah coño, que había una chiquilla sosteniendo la cerveza...

ummm cervezaaa.... 8)

Con las nuevas reglas de mierda de censura no se pueden decir palabras feas... a partir de ahora es:

''ahhh, cáspita, que había una chiquilla sosteniendo la cerveza...''

----------


## BITTOR

Se dice jolines Busy.

----------


## magomurga

Ahhhhhhh ¡mamaaaaaaa, ha dicho mierda!!!!!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Ahhhhhhh ¡mamaaaaaaa, ha dicho mierda!!!!!!!!


nop, na dicho **** solo que no se puede decir **** porque si se dice ****, en vez de salirte ****, te sale ****, y no se entiendo, pero no ha dicho mierda, es ****

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Me ha quedado clarísimo :P

----------


## magomurga

Entendido a la perfeccion ella 

EIN :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## magomurga

Bueno, ¿y como ha acabado la lucha entre el bien y el mal? Digooo, entre unos y otros por el corazon de Clau 8) 

Os dejo un poco de idea de como resolverlo,una batala jedi con espadas laser incuidas, pero las eswpadas las teneis que hacer aparecer al principio de la batalla y desaparecer al final para volverla a aparecer y transformarla en bolas de esponja, que es lo que ama Clau 8)  


PD: no te pases al lado oscuro de las bolas ¡Ni se te ocurra comprarlas de color negro!

PDD:Bye Clau 8)    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magikko

Yo no te voy ha hablar de centimetros, te hablaré de calidad..





Pd: se te garantiza al final un par de ojos en blanco, piel erizada y una sonriza en la cara que no se te desaparecerá en dias

----------


## gomobel

Clau, gracias por lo de los ojos  :shock: 

 :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

¿Ha cerrado alguien esta jaula de papiones en celo? A ver si se van a escapar.

----------


## YaGo

> Clau, gracias por lo de los ojos  :shock:


Lo ha dicho para que sigas adulándola chaval, no te vayas a creer ahora que tienes algo que hacer   :Lol:

----------


## ign

> Iniciado por gomobel
> 
> Clau, gracias por lo de los ojos  :shock:  
> 
> 
> Lo ha dicho para que sigas adulándola chaval, no te vayas a creer ahora que tienes algo que hacer


Pensad lo que querais, a mí me da igual todo porque... *¡Ha dicho que soy guapo!*

 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8) 

Ella, ¿qué quieres de mí? ¿Mi casa? ¿Un coche? ¿Mis deudas? ¿Que me corte un brazo? ¡Lo que quieras!   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

lLo que tienes que hacer es poner la foto correcta bajo la de, al lado de la de o en lugar de la de Charles Chaplin.

----------


## zarkov

Incluso circunvalando a...

Todo ello con movimientos zafios, toscos y groseros.

----------


## ignoto

Los movimientos zafios, toscos y groseros ya los pondré yo cuando esté en donde debe de estar la foto que tiene que estar.

----------


## gomobel

Bueno, yo solo he puesto una foto de media cara :D...la maga más guapa (Ella, no ign con la cerveza) me elegirá a mi cuando me vea "enterito" :D

----------


## The_Joker

Bueno, yo creo que hay magas más guapas..., no digo que Ella no sea guapa, sólo digo que las hay más guapas. 
En mi caso, efectivamente, hay tíos más feos, o si lo preferís, más incómodos de mirar  :Wink1:

----------


## alberhoudini

veo que por aqui os tomais muy en serio esto de la magia y no hablais de otra cosa. y la verdad que no hay nada que tenga mas magia que una mujer con los ojos en blanco, la piel erizada y la sonrisa tonta.
aqui hay mucho mago de polvo magico y desaparecer
saludos a todos

----------


## zhoraida

que tristeza........... :( 
UN saludo

----------


## juanete

La mas vella del foro para mi es zhoraida, sin duda ,, ese facha de gotica  me mata.... Ellla, solo en algunas fotos sale bien , el video que tenia no le favorecia en nada.

----------


## emilioelmago

Te refieres a Inés?
Esa sí que está buena.
Un saludo

----------


## magojuanillo

yo estoi contigo juanete , para mi la mas wapa del foro es zhoraida,no se...tiene un algo....un yo k se....k no se....pero me gusta....jejeje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El asunto de la belleza física de las magas está tomando tintes 'casposos'.

Corto y cierro.

----------

